# Imitator egg question?? Disappearing egg sack/gel??



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a breeding trio of imitators that laid their 1st good clutch of eggs three weeks ago. All three eggs have developed into healthy tads thus far. I have a new clutch of eggs that were laid last Friday "5/7/10" The eggs were transfered to a petri dish and are fertile and developing fine. I looked at them last night to check on them and the gel casing/gel eggsack has vanished. No trace!! The tads are in the dish attached to the egg yoke without an egg around them. Any ideas on what happened? I am confused. Wierd or maybe my inexperience in this area.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds liek you have egg eating going on.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If the yolks are there but no jelly, do you think they might have dried out? 

(Also, are these the Alex Sens' imis I traded to you? Congrats, man!)


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Its not the imis that I traded you for, but the ones I got from you are calling alot. I think pretty soon they will breed for me if they haven't already. Hard to tell because their viv is heavily planted with tons of broms. Thanks. The eggs didn't dry out. I made sure they were moist and hydrated daily when I fed my frogs.



earthfrog said:


> If the yolks are there but no jelly, do you think they might have dried out?
> 
> (Also, are these the Alex Sens' imis I traded to you? Congrats, man!)


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Do you think they may have hatched early, or that the membrane may have ruptured and come loose in the transfer to the petri dish? 
If there is standing water in the dish, it may be hard to identify a loose sack of gel floating around in there---that's my best guess.


----------

